# Probleme bei Installation von Gentoo mit Software Raid

## capser

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin leider schon wieder am verzweifeln und hoffe es könnte mir noch jemand helfen. 

Ich Habe gentoo neu installiert, war auch nicht meine erste Installation und bin eigentlich immer gut "durchgekommen" ... naja habe das ganze halt mit nem Software Raid 1 installiert und es lief auch alles sehr gut bis es zum neubooten kommt.

Dort bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung :

```

>>Deteminig root device

>>Mounting root ...

mount:Mounting /dev/md1 on /newroot faildet: Invalid argument

>>Could not wout specified ROOT, tray again

<<The root block device is unspecified or not deteced

Pleas spezify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell

boot ()::
```

Viele haben ja gesagt es kann an einer falschen /etc/fstab liegen, aber da es eine neu installtion war, und ich die Festplatten auch nicht neu aufgeteilt hatte, konnte ich vorher eigentlich mit gleicher Konfiguration arbeiten. 

Trotz allem hier mal meine fstab :

```

/dev/md1                /               ext3     defaults,noatime                 0 1

/dev/md5                /usr            ext3     noatime                 0 2

/dev/md6                /var            ext3     noatime                 0 2

/dev/md7                /opt            ext3     noatime                 0 2

/dev/md8                /disc1          ext3     noatime                 0 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap    sw                       0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap    sw                       0 0

/dev/cdrom                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660 noauto,ro                0 0

proc                    /proc           proc    defaults                 0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0

```

habe schon mehrmals geschaut kann dort aber eigentlich auch keinen fehler entdecken, und zumindest laut meldungen lädt er auch raid 1 im kernel... habe auch extra die gleiche kernelkonfiguration vom vorgängersystem gesichert und übernommen damit ich nichts vergesse...

Leider weiß ich auch nicht mehr wo ich sonst noch nach dem fehler suchen kann, und wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen kann, da ich nach mehrmaligen durchgehen, eigentlich keine idee mehr habe.

Vielen dank und gruß

----------

## capser

Hallo manchmal sind es ja nur kleinigkeiten auf die man vor lauter verzweiflung garnicht mehr achtet.

Aber bin gerade mal wieder am durchgehen wo der Fehler liegen kann, und merke beim wiederherstellen der Softwareraids, das er beim erstellen der arrays sagt das es sich um ein ext2fs handelt, und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das ja kein ext3.

Nur bevor ich wieder alles veränder wollte ich mal fragen ob da der fehler sein kann? Denn in der /etc/fstab gebe ich als typ ja ext3 an, so das er vielleicht deswegen den fehler gibt?

----------

## Martux

Hallo.

Hast Du in der grub.conf soetwas wie

```

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/md1

```

eingetragen?

Wird /etc/init.d/mdadm beim Systemstart geladen?

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob man /boot auf einem Raid laufen lassen kann.

Das hier schon gecheckt?:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_Install_on_Software_RAID

Hth, Marcus

----------

## capser

Hi,

also da die ganze Konfiguration vorher lief, kann ich nur sagen das boot auch auf nem raid sein kann.

Nach dem Tutorial bin ja vorgegangen. Trotzdem danke.

Meine Grub sieht folgendermaßen aus : 

```

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md1 udev

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

und mdadm habe ich in den boot runlevel eingetragen... 

und deshalb weiß ich leider auch  nicht mehr, wo ich noch suchen kann

----------

## Marlo

 *capser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und deshalb weiß ich leider auch  nicht mehr, wo ich noch suchen kann

 

Da du genkernel nutzt würde ich in der initrd nachsehen bzw. neu erstellen.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## capser

Ja das dachte ich mir ja auch das ich da vielleicht noch irgendwas vergessen habe.

Und habe sie ja nicht nur einmal neu erstellt, sondern schon 2-3 mal. Und auch mit genkernel wirklich alles angemacht was geht, nur geholfen hat es leider nichts... und das 2te problem ist ja, das es vorher mal lief. 

Und Raid1 habe ich nun 3mal überprüft ob ich das fest einkompiliert habe... oder gibt es da an was ich noch denken müßte?

----------

